# Sandra Schneiders, Regina Halmich, Sara Kulka & Sarah Kern - ''Promi Shopping Queen'' 04.10.2015 [5x]



## sprudl (7 Okt. 2015)

​


----------



## fischerboss (2 März 2017)

mit denen würd ich gerne auch einkaufen gehen. Tolle Frauen


----------



## BlinkyBill (24 März 2017)

Sandra ist für mich die größte:thumbup:


----------

